
GatsbyJS Review - mpbeauj
https://byteschool.io/post/my-first-gatsby-experience-a-review
======
dylanjha
Nice post.

> I’d also love to see a future where we can just plug in a normal image tag
> and have all those image processing features out of the box.

This would be great. Currently, headless CMSs are doing this pretty well (for
example, Sanity: [https://www.sanity.io/docs/presenting-
images](https://www.sanity.io/docs/presenting-images)) but I could see tools
like Gatsby offering that too.

> I don’t see Gatsby offering much of a value proposition to people hoping to
> use it commercially, but I think that paradigm shifts, like PWA becoming a
> standard that customers will begin to demand from their sites or an increase
> in the popularity of Gatsby themes leading to a much faster development
> workflows, could easily help Gatsby overcome some of the competitors it is
> facing in various areas.

Your points about NextJS are valid but I think there is plenty of room for a
few different static site generators to live and thrive in the ecosystem. Even
if the differences are small and you can do the same thing on multiple
platforms I for one hope we have multiple platforms competing and doing well,
the competition will lead to faster innovation and ultimately better tooling
for developers.

